

Are there any software companies that treat Software Developers as Partners? - Aftershock21

There are many companies in Finance that make finance professionals as partners and share profit with them, rather than just an employee.<p>What about software companies? Do they exist ?
======
codeonfire
There aren't any except the one that you and your partners start. About the
only thing developer-employees can do is organize into teams and try to
improve the group's situation through collective bargaining (i.e. let us have
part of the profits or we all leave). Even then, if they are still focused on
value creation rather than wrapping up the company's revenue and clients under
their own umbrella like salespeople do, they won't build much leverage. This
is why it is so important for developers and other value creators to be
founders so that the value they create flows back to them.

------
FellowTraveler
Every company you start will treat you as a partner.

------
kruipen
MSFT does.

~~~
jdale27
Details please.

